Ask HN: Why do some people refuse to get vaccinated against the flu? - quotha
======
joshschreuder
It makes me feel ill, and prevents the so far unlikely chance I'll contract
the flu.

I don't feel like the risk-reward is there, because the few times I've had the
vaccine I have felt terrible afterwards, and as far as I know I have never had
the flu.

------
a_lifters_life
Well, like other people on this earth, some are stubborn.

------
quotha
The single best way to protect against the flu is to get vaccinated each year.

